# EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge - 1600.00



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

*




*


 

​*

EliteBodyTuneup.com & AnabolicMuscleForums.com - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge - Over 1600.00 in Prizes!*​*
I'm proud to announce the first ever EliteBodyTuneup.com& AnabolicMuscleForums.com- 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge!*​*
This contest will test your Stamina, Heart, and Competitive spirit! Do you have what it takes to win?*​*
The member's to complete the most number of Pushups in 1 minute will win First & Second prize respectively. With an Additional Effort Award Prize! - Read Bellow.*​*





How to Enter:


Register on AnabolicMuscleForums.com - Applicants must have an Account here.
Subscribe to EliteBodyTuneup.com- Via Subscribe Form on Right of Screen
All Videos Must be Posted on YouTube, With a Link to EliteBodyTuneup.com & AnabolicMuscleForum.com
Entries must be reposted in the Official Contest Forum on AnabolicMuscleForums.com in the "Open Chat" Section - Found Here - EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge! - Anabolic Muscle Forums
The rules are simple:

The member's to complete the most amount of Pushups in 1 minute will win First and Second prize respectively. With an Addition Effort Award Prize!
Perform as many good formed Pushups as you can in 1 minute, you are allowed to pause, but if your knees rest on the ground, that entry is completed.
All Contestants must Record and post their challenge entry, you are allowed to enter as many times as you like, but you're only your Highest Score will count.
The Current Leaders and top 10 entrants will be featured on the Live Leader Board at both EliteBodyTuneup.com & AnabolicMuscleForums.com
Trash Talking is permitted and encouraged! But making fun of other contestant's body composition will not be tolerated.
Have Fun! Can you control the top spot?
The Prizes:

1[SUP]st[/SUP] Place Prize will win 5 weeks of Free, Training/Diet & Meal Plan/ as well as AAS & Supplement Advice, courtesy of EliteBodyTuneup.com, Any Stack From IronMagLabs Found Here IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Stacks - 5 vials of your choice from AnabolicPharma-EU.com -Totaling over 1000.00
2[SUP]nd[/SUP] Place Prize Will win a custom Diet Plan in relation to your goals (ie; Bulking, Cutting, Recomp) Courtesy Of EliteBodyTuneup.com & Respected Member s2h. A Product of your choice from IronMagLabs.com (Excluding Protein Powder), - 200.00 Store Credit To PurchasePeptides.com - Totaling over 450.00
Effort Award! Everyone who submits an entry will automatically be entered to win a 30 ml Jug Of Test Cyp-250 & 30 ml's Of Arimidex from a Private & High Quality UGL - Totaling over 200.00
Our Wonderful Sponsors!








​



​



​

​

*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

*Oops! Contest ends 30 days from today on - Friday October 18th!*


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2013)

I haven't done push-ups in years. Not sure how many I can do.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 18, 2013)

Im in, I know you can put me down for at least 6

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I haven't done push-ups in years. Not sure how many I can do.



Lol, Lets see a Video Heavy! Maybe for once members will be able to beat you in something! 



Swfl said:


> Im in, I know you can put me down for at least 6
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4



Lol! Lets see a Vid!


----------



## J.thom (Sep 18, 2013)

I am small comparatively speaking on bodybuilding forums. That being said, I am sure I could win the most amount of pushups lol


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2013)

I'll start practicing tonight. I imagine I can get 60 in a minute.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2013)

gonna see some shit form for sure


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> gonna see some shit form for sure



I've seen your vids brother, put a pushup video in the hat. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2013)

my fibers arent that way....and i cant wrap my head around doing what everyone else will do...bouncy ridiculous,horrendous "reps"
my form is the same...whether holding 50 or 400 pounds....slow steady and total control

maybe tonya could do one


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2013)

Tonya vids are way better anyway so she gets my vote if I had to choose.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2013)

i def agree


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2013)

LITTLE DOES 30 PUSHUPS - YouTube


----------



## s2h (Sep 18, 2013)

Gonna be a cool challenge...should have a humper prize.for the worst form..

Huge prizes BTW....winner is gonna get swoll up..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> LITTLE DOES 30 PUSHUPS - YouTube



Nice!  Ladies don't be afraid to enter, I'm sure some of you will kill the fellas. 

KOS if Tonya video's are the only female submissions, I will arrange a special prize for her if she doesn't win. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> LITTLE DOES 30 PUSHUPS - YouTube



She could have done more if she paused for a couple seconds after 30.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 18, 2013)

she doesnt really push herself super hard...but she doesnt have to


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2013)

great contests..fantastic one!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

Once there are a few more entries, The Live Leader Board will be Up at Elitebodytuneup.com


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 18, 2013)

*i am sure Tonya can win fro girls...great job done Tonya!!! as always..happy KOS!*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

Lets get some submissions going! Set the bar high! and for those of you that have lost contests to heavy, I think he may be putting in a video as well, This is your chance to knock him off his winning streak.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2013)

I did 75 easily tonight. PERFECT form.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I haven't done push-ups in years. Not sure how many I can do.





heavyiron said:


> I did 75 easily tonight. PERFECT form.




LOL now he is taunting yall.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 18, 2013)

I am shite at pushups, as bad if not worse than KOS  . . .  I might do a practice run tonight nakid . . dont expect to win a damn thing but I'll give it a shot.

Coolest comp Ive seen in a while OSL


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 18, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I am shite at pushups, as bad if not worse than KOS  . . .  I might do a practice run tonight nakid . . dont expect to win a damn thing but I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Coolest comp Ive seen in a while OSL



In for the naked Capt video... 

Lol thanks man, Hopefully the prizes are enticing enough for people to compete! First place is HUGE.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I did 75 easily tonight. PERFECT form.



In one min?


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2013)

Swfl said:


> In one min?


Might have been a bit shy of 60 seconds.


----------



## s2h (Sep 18, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I did 75 easily tonight. PERFECT form.


I'm gonna bring it ...I can out push-up you...

Is that 75 in 10 or 1 min...


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2013)

Out of curiosity I weighed myself tonight. I knew I was a bit heavy but didn't realize I was this heavy. 251 lbs LOL!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2013)

s2h said:


> I'm gonna bring it ...I can out push-up you...
> 
> Is that 75 in 10 or 1 min...



lol, lets get a vid brother.



heavyiron said:


> Out of curiosity I weighed myself tonight. I knew I was a bit heavy but didn't realize I was this heavy. 251 lbs LOL!



Damn! You are always UP and DOWN! I remember in that head to head challenge at the end I think you were 220!


----------



## J.thom (Sep 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Out of curiosity I weighed myself tonight. I knew I was a bit heavy but didn't realize I was this heavy. 251 lbs LOL!



beast, I am sure I can do just as many push ups, but you got a solid 25 lbs + and way better condition. Not nearly as impressive


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a HUGE! Prize pool, for some measly Pushups! come on!


----------



## Swfl (Sep 19, 2013)

So far tanya is winning...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2013)

I need some practice but I do have a video here where I cranked out 100 couple years ago but I'm old now lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2013)

s2h said:


> I'm gonna bring it ...I can out push-up you...
> 
> Is that 75 in 10 or 1 min...



Right now brother, If you get more than 30, you will be in the lead. Just follow contest rules and get one up!





OTG85 said:


> I need some practice but I do have a video here where I cranked out 100 couple years ago but I'm old now lol


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> I need some practice but I do have a video here where I cranked out 100 couple years ago but I'm old now lol


your reps in that video were a joke...but you did plenty
whatever that counts for


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2013)

Just an entry alone qualifies you to win this!  







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 19, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> your reps in that video were a joke...but you did plenty
> whatever that counts for



Back when I was in the army I think I hit 114 in a pt  test but I doubt I could do 80 now but I will still try


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Just an entry alone qualifies you to win this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gamma Labs for the win!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 19, 2013)

hawt pics


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 19, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Gamma Labs for the win!



Gamma is very sexy gear. 



KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> hawt pics



The Gamma Labs gear is really stellar you would like it. 


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 19, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Gamma is very sexy gear.
> 
> 
> 
> The Gamma Labs gear is really stellar you would like it.



I've heard very positive reports ... Customer service that can't be beat too


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 19, 2013)

82 tonight. Felt pretty tough at the end.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 19, 2013)

We'll I might come in 3rd since there's only like 3-4 people participating...


----------



## Iz_vivit (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## s2h (Sep 19, 2013)

OTG85 said:


> Back when I was in the army I think I hit 114 in a pt  test but I doubt I could do 80 now but I will still try



114....gtfo.....i spent 4 years in JSOC units...and nobody did 114..and were talking about units whos slowest guys ran 10:30 times on there 2 mile PT test

Maybe 84....


----------



## s2h (Sep 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 82 tonight. Felt pretty tough at the end.



I hit 50 this am at right at 30 seconds and stopped...wasn't too bad...gotta pace myself...my little stubby arms like pushups...


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 19, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> 82 tonight. Felt pretty tough at the end.



One arm or two ? I lost count at 10..............three times !! Great contest !! -OD


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 19, 2013)

fuck heavy,82,cool,i will try today to see..


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> I hit 50 this am at right at 30 seconds and stopped...wasn't too bad...gotta pace myself...my little stubby arms like pushups...


I have plenty of power and stamina until about the last 10-15 seconds then its much harder.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2013)

ordawg1 said:


> One arm or two ? I lost count at 10..............three times !! Great contest !! -OD


Haha, I used to be able to do one arm push ups but not anymore.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 20, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> fuck heavy,82,cool,i will try today to see..


My wife promised me sexual favors if I hit 88. I tried but there was no way last night. I will practice every day until I get there though. =)


----------



## s2h (Sep 20, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> I have plenty of power and stamina until about the last 10-15 seconds then its much harder.



Take some PP Cialis....that's what i did...if I got tired I poogo'd off my cawk for a little force rep...

Btw video will be coming ......I have a camera man


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 20, 2013)

s2h said:


> Take some PP Cialis....that's what i did...if I got tired I poogo'd off my cawk for a little force rep...
> 
> Btw video will be coming ......I have a camera man



LOL, Jean shorts and all just for heavy.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 20, 2013)

*The Type of Service YOU can expect from EliteBodyTuneup.com - This is an actual protocol for a current client.

*


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 21, 2013)

Shameless bump lol



OldSchoolLifter said:


> *The Type of Service YOU can expect from EliteBodyTuneup.com - This is an actual protocol for a current client.
> 
> *


----------



## J.thom (Sep 21, 2013)

just did 55 pushups in 30 secs with full rom. But i was pretty gassed after that. Idk if I can make 60 secs worth lol


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 22, 2013)

First official entry gets a prize! GO!


----------



## Swfl (Sep 22, 2013)

Here it is,  I cant believe I beat you guys to this. It's not my personal best but for being hung over today I say not bad.pushups #1 - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 22, 2013)

i approve^


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 22, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Here it is,  I cant believe I beat you guys to this. It's not my personal best but for being hung over today I say not bad.pushups #1 - YouTube



There we go! Not bad brother!


----------



## Swfl (Sep 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i approve^



Thanks!


----------



## whontime (Sep 22, 2013)

Tried this out today. I hit 74 while taking a few seconds pause at the halfway point. Not terrible, but definitely not gonna win any contests. I'm intrigued by this though, I'm gonna put some effort in and see where I end up.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 23, 2013)

whontime said:


> Tried this out today. I hit 74 while taking a few seconds pause at the halfway point. Not terrible, but definitely not gonna win any contests. I'm intrigued by this though, I'm gonna put some effort in and see where I end up.



Nice, Get a video up brother. I did 75 last night, but when I stopped I thought I ran out of time, I had 5 second left.


----------



## whontime (Sep 23, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Nice, Get a video up brother. I did 75 last night, but when I stopped I thought I ran out of time, I had 5 second left.



I'll try to get a video up this week. Really wish I could get a few more reps in though..


----------



## the_predator (Sep 23, 2013)

I did 101 in 2 mins when I was in the army but that was a  long while ago. I read these guys doing 70-80 in one min. Man...that is awesome guys! Good luck to all the participants.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 23, 2013)

the_predator said:


> I did 101 in 2 mins when I was in the army but that was a  long while ago. I read these guys doing 70-80 in one min. Man...that is awesome guys! Good luck to all the participants.



The funny part is I'm in 1st place with 45. It don't count unless its posted in a video... comeon ladies you cant beat 45?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 24, 2013)

Swfl said:


> The funny part is I'm in 1st place with 45. It don't count unless its posted in a video... comeon ladies you cant beat 45?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4




Looks like You have first, and Tonya has second!


----------



## Swfl (Sep 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Looks like You have first, and Tonya has second!



Woohoo I beat a girl

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 24, 2013)

that vid is actually older....she might be able to domore if i told her to do them faster and sloppier...but i wont


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 24, 2013)

*i am sure Tonya can still win,she can make some more training and come to 1st place!*


----------



## MPx9 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here you go, I did 84 if I counted right


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 24, 2013)

cool posted a vid but most of those were terrible... i am not a judge though so dont worry


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/187570-pos-liar-attempted-scammer-mpx9.html


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 24, 2013)

*LOL! Turn up the VOLUME! - s2h Pushup Entry*






Edited the music in select parts - 87 in a minute - LOL he was not happy with the result...


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 24, 2013)

Haha, zero push ups in that vid. elbows have to be 90 degrees to count......


----------



## Swfl (Sep 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Edited the music in select parts - 87 in a minute - LOL he was not happy with the result...



That's definetly more than I did, if they count then I might be able to squeeze a few more out too. I thought yous wanted full ROM...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Edited the music in select parts - 87 in a minute - LOL he was not happy with the result...


zilch zero nada


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 24, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Edited the music in select parts - 87 in a minute - LOL he was not happy with the result...



He has a genetic mutation, his elbows are unable to go 90 degrees.... hehe


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 24, 2013)

and the dude is so little...like it would be hard at that weight....what kinda mancant do a fullpush up....who is this guy


----------



## jason_mazzy (Sep 25, 2013)

proper push up from back in my grunt years: Head up and you have to break plane (your body has to go lower than your elbows)


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 25, 2013)

jason_mazzy said:


> proper push up from back in my grunt years: Head up and you have to break plane (your body has to go lower than your elbows)




Lets see a vid Jason!


----------



## s2h (Sep 25, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Haha, zero push ups in that vid. elbows have to be 90 degrees to count......



Let's see yours pee paw


----------



## s2h (Sep 25, 2013)

My semi-charged half ups required a unique skill and determination.....my video/audio production team will be back for another go....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 25, 2013)

s2h said:


> My semi-charged half ups required a unique skill and determination.....my video/audio production team will be back for another go....



Lol for sure!  It's all in the angle. Make sure you tell them to not screw up the angle this time. Haha 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> Let's see yours pee paw


you look big in your avi....whats up?


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 26, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> He has a genetic mutation, his elbows are unable to go 90 degrees.... hehe


A drill sergeant would have yelled 1, 1, 1, 1 after each rep


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

i just looked up a log where he claims 18 inch arms...bwahahahahahaa....oh my....i fuking love the internet
has to be a joke vid


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2013)

Here's my attempt . . didnt make a minute . . and GF wouldnt film me nakkid 

 . .  If I ban the other entrants I might win this! 


theCaptn's attempt at push-ups - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

near perfect
nice butt


----------



## Swfl (Sep 26, 2013)

So im the most fit fucker with a video camera on this site..
Nice ill take it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Here's my attempt . . didnt make a minute . . and GF wouldnt film me nakkid
> 
> . .  If I ban the other entrants I might win this!
> 
> ...




40!! Nice brother - Negged for not being naked.


----------



## s2h (Sep 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> you look big in your avi....whats up?



What's up with what?...you lost me..


----------



## Swfl (Sep 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> What's up with what?...you lost me..



Kos pickin on ppl from the comfort of his computer nothing new there.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 26, 2013)

KOS=Zero push ups......


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 26, 2013)

TheCaptn's bum is lovely.....


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> TheCaptn's bum is lovely.....



I'd hit hit... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Kos pickin on ppl from the comfort of his computer nothing new there.


me and the wife have posted more vids and pics than the rest of the site combined...hiding is not my thing



fine

dude is huge....reps were perfect


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> KOS=Zero push ups......


not doing it...but you have the same # posted as me...so great cut


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> What's up with what?...you lost me..


in your avi you are huge....low bodyfat decent sized....in the vid you dont look 200 pounds
what happened...injury?


----------



## s2h (Sep 26, 2013)

Bro I'm in the front leaning rest ie;push up position....not posing.....lol....sorry I will try to look bigger in my next video...

229lbs in that vid...maybe 5'9".....ask the guy who filmed it...he's around here..


----------



## s2h (Sep 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Here's my attempt . . didnt make a minute . . and GF wouldnt film me nakkid
> 
> . .  If I ban the other entrants I might win this!
> 
> ...



Cpt if you ever go to prison I wanna be your celly.....be some beef swinging there..


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> Cpt if you ever go to prison I wanna be your celly.....be some beef swinging there..



Sure! Put out and I'll share my Halo4Her stash!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> in your avi you are huge....low bodyfat decent sized....in the vid you dont look 200 pounds
> what happened...injury?



I was his video jockey, dude is big man. No joke. When he opened the door I was like mother **** made me look like a little bitch. 

Seriously though his stats....  100% accurate 

Well be meeting up probably next week again for another vid, some chit chat, and FOOD this time dammit.  Lol 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## s2h (Sep 26, 2013)

oops forgot the food...heard those new taco bell burritos are good


----------



## whontime (Sep 26, 2013)

Taking a video in about an hour. Hopefully I can figure out how to post it. I may have to wear sweats and a hoodie though. I'm not as sexy as theCaptn' and I don't want KOS making fun of my non swole biceps.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

i doubt anyone but caps arms suck worse than mine


----------



## whontime (Sep 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i doubt anyone but caps arms suck worse than mine



lol.... Doubtful. Don't make me rock a wife beater in my upcoming video. I'm already worried about my ass not being as cute as theCaptn' and about having poor push up form.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> i doubt anyone but caps arms suck worse than mine



My arms do indeed suck. I'm like an inverted HeavyIron


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

i am def a form nazi


but check all my vids for shit arm genetics....i dont even have 18 1/4 like that sh dude


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> My arms do indeed suck. I'm like an inverted HeavyIron


nah....your arms suit your upperbody....heavys legs are comically small


----------



## s2h (Sep 26, 2013)

wife beaters get extra points...my senses tell me HI is practicing his push ups right now...


----------



## whontime (Sep 26, 2013)

Just finished up.... 64 weak ass reps. Not impressive at all. Did 74 a few days ago, but my form wasn't as good. I'm think I'm too embarrassed to even post up the video.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 26, 2013)

whontime said:


> Just finished up.... 64 weak ass reps. Not impressive at all. Did 74 a few days ago, but my form wasn't as good. I'm think I'm too embarrassed to even post up the video.



Just do it brother. Its all fun here. And there are some kickass prizes 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## s2h (Sep 26, 2013)

whontime said:


> Just finished up.... 64 weak ass reps. Not impressive at all. Did 74 a few days ago, but my form wasn't as good. I'm think I'm too embarrassed to even post up the video.



Can't be worse then mine....if so flaming will begin..


----------



## whontime (Sep 26, 2013)

s2h said:


> Can't be worse then mine....if so flaming will begin..



haha.... That's my worry, the flaming. I'm working on uploading the video. I'm not very tech savvy.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

Once i was told i looked like a continental drift on camera= iceberg


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Just do it brother. Its all fun here. And there are some kickass prizes
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4



Junk pics .. That's all I want to win


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Once i was told i looked like a continental drift on camera= iceberg



You look like a sweet man who loves cuddles and kisses


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 26, 2013)

..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 26, 2013)

MPx9 said:


> Here you go, I did 84 if I counted right


Fucking SCAMMING DOUCHEBAG. Good bye asshole.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 26, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> You look like a sweet man who loves cuddles and kisses


i am sweet


----------



## whontime (Sep 26, 2013)

I cannot figure out how to upload this damn video! Ugh


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 26, 2013)

whontime said:


> I cannot figure out how to upload this damn video! Ugh



Attach the video here on my site in the contribute section on the top of the screen - CONTRIBUTE | Elite Body Tune Up

Ill have it up for you and send you the link for posting by morning brother.

It may take a 1-10 minuets to load depending on your internet speed into the attachment form if its large, but be patient it will go through.

Or worst case -  John@EliteBodyTuneup.com


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 26, 2013)

CONTRIBUTE | Elite Body Tune Up

Around 20 min for me with a 100mb file, I increased the file limit. So just be patient. My internet has been a bit slow lately, but it will go through eventually.


----------



## whontime (Sep 27, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter thanks for the help, I appreciate it. I couldn't get the file to upload, my connection isn't the fastest in the world and it was taking a while. I did however, finally get it up on youtube (I think). I'm gonna try to get it linked into this thread at some point today..... Even though my ass isn't as cute as theCaptn' and KOS will make fun of my fatness and smaller than 18" biceps.... and the ever dreaded push-up critique mafia will probably let me have it!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

I am fat and my arms are small


----------



## Swfl (Sep 27, 2013)

Na all should post, seriously if my 15 " fully pumped arms and 180lb frame wins this you all should shut this forum down... I was terrified to post up because of ppl talking about doing 75-100 I was happy I finally did 40 so now at 46 im winning WTF...  The scammer prolly would have beat me his looked ok imo, I feel good to be more manly than the Captn' I say this tounge in cheek cuz I don't want to be banned for life.   

moral of the story put it up you might win, who knows. I'll be happy with 3rd place that gear looks sweet...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

No one can do 100 real reps with most anything....thats fuking cardio

MEANING
A POSITIVE UNDER CONTROL
A SLOWER NEGATIVE UNDER CONTROL

A PAUSE AND SQUEEZE STATIC
REPEAT


----------



## whontime (Sep 27, 2013)

Here ya go. Hell, at least I posted something. Its a good thing I'm not sensitive, fire away.


----------



## Swfl (Sep 27, 2013)

We'll done I knew someone could beat me....


----------



## whontime (Sep 27, 2013)

And I think I have somewhere between 65-68 reps depending on how many are acceptable. Not outstanding, but I'm motivated to improve on it.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 27, 2013)

whontime said:


> here ya go. Hell, at least i posted something. Its a good thing i'm not sensitive, fire away.


way better than that mod


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 27, 2013)

whontime said:


> And I think I have somewhere between 65-68 reps depending on how many are acceptable. Not outstanding, but I'm motivated to improve on it.



Solid! But points off for being clothed


----------



## whontime (Sep 27, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Solid! But points off for being clothed



Ok.... I'll be more "seductive" on my next video.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 27, 2013)

whontime said:


> Here ya go. Hell, at least I posted something. Its a good thing I'm not sensitive, fire away.



64 reps by my count


----------



## s2h (Sep 27, 2013)

ROM was way too good...negged..


----------



## JerseyDevil (Sep 27, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> way better than that mod



And every bit as good as Tonya's



s2h said:


> ROM was way too good...negged..



Yeah right?  I thought that was very solid.  

Good job whontime!


----------



## whontime (Sep 27, 2013)

JerseyDevil said:


> Good job whontime!



Thanks Jersey, I appreciate it.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 28, 2013)

whontime said:


> Here ya go. Hell, at least I posted something. Its a good thing I'm not sensitive, fire away.



Great Video bud!! Thank you for participating. Good form too!


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 28, 2013)

Jeez I did 50 I suck


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 28, 2013)

*BreakBones Push Up vid - 127*

Member from ASF

Where are the form police? Not that bad?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge -...*

Looked good to me too .. wavered at the end but still pumping them out up until then.

Oh, and negged for being clothed


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Sep 28, 2013)

i do not approve


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 28, 2013)

come on guys,where are you?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 28, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> come on guys,where are you?



Where are YOU wp?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 29, 2013)

Glad the activity is picking up!  Keep up the great work, and follow the rules please regarding posting. 

I may have some surprise giveaways besides the 3 advertised if we can get more exposure and entries. So blast on Facebook,  blast on twitter, blast on instagram. Tell your friends!!!  

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## s2h (Sep 29, 2013)

i like the last video...very me'sish push ups....approved


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Sep 29, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Where are YOU wp?


*
i am on vacations now..mr O..*


----------



## s2h (Sep 30, 2013)

WP is Mr.O?...he could win this push up contest easy.....if he is Mr O....maybe I miss read it..


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> WP is Mr.O?...he could win this push up contest easy.....if he is Mr O....maybe I miss read it..




Congrats to WP!!!  

Lol no doubt mr o could do some measly pushups!  

Let's rock this guy's,  ASF us putting yall to shame!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 30, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *
> i am on vacations now..mr O..*



Next time take an interpreter


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 30, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Next time take an interpreter



Lmao!! 

:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 30, 2013)

Soooooo October 18th is the deadline, who is going to win some free gearzzz!


----------



## s2h (Sep 30, 2013)

gearz..diets etc...all in one...


----------



## s2h (Sep 30, 2013)

who is leading OSL?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 30, 2013)

s2h said:


> who is leading OSL?



I think breakbones is leading. Lol those pushups didn't look so bad, but there have been some good vids. 

Capt gets extra reps for showing the most skin. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Swfl (Sep 30, 2013)

If i do another vid shirtless and in a thong will each rep count for 1.5 or 2.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Sep 30, 2013)

Swfl said:


> If i do another vid shirtless and in a thong will each rep count for 1.5 or 2.



2 for sure brother.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 2, 2013)

*Just got word that I have another 450.00 in store credit to a sponsor to give away! Will reveal who with After the next video Submission!!*​


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 2, 2013)

Did 5 guys enter ?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2013)

more than 5 I believe, Contests Ends October 18th, hope more vids are coming, I think some guys are practicing... Come on with it!


----------



## s2h (Oct 3, 2013)

Practice is for the mentally weak....or maybe the ones who are gonna win....idk


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2013)

I guess no one wants a shit load of free stuff...


----------



## J.thom (Oct 3, 2013)

great thread


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 3, 2013)

J.thom said:


> great thread



Thank you! Now get a video in !!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2013)

s2h said:


> Practice is for the mentally weak....or maybe the ones who are gonna win....idk



Im not practicing at all and I might do this GD thing in the nude.


----------



## Swfl (Oct 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im not practicing at all and I might do this GD thing in the nude.



I have a nice tux thong and a red one which unzips down the front. I can't decide which would look the best in the vid...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 4, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im not practicing at all and I might do this GD thing in the nude.



You get 1.5 reps extra per rep if nude.... 



Swfl said:


> I have a nice tux thong and a red one which unzips down the front. I can't decide which would look the best in the vid...



LOL lets see it brother, lmao - BTW SWFL uses gamma labs and can attest to how bad ass the third place prise gear is. Now I have hear to give away to second place, and more to anyone who is unique with their vid.


----------



## Swfl (Oct 4, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> You get 1.5 reps extra per rep if nude....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL lets see it brother, lmao - BTW SWFL uses gamma labs and can attest to how bad ass the third place prise gear is. Now I have hear to give away to second place, and more to anyone who is unique with their vid.



Considering all anyone is gonna see is my neatly shaven ass cheeks thong or nude who cares.   1.5 extra is worth it hell I might even bleech my anus for that. ..

Oh btw Gamma labs=gold. And customer service and comunication is good as it gets... on par or dare i say it perhaps a bit better than with AY IMO...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 4, 2013)

gamma labs is third place prize??? this contest get better every time I look at it. 

maybe Ill just sandbag it, let you other fellas win 1st and 2nd. Im in for some gamma cyp


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 5, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> gamma labs is third place prize??? this contest get better every time I look at it.
> 
> maybe Ill just sandbag it, let you other fellas win 1st and 2nd. Im in for some gamma cyp



If your butt is cuter than mine it'll be a negging  .... Or reps!  ... But probably a negging


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 6, 2013)

Sunday Bump Day! Wont be on much today, family day, but get in some pushups! Gear/Diet/Meal Plans/ Training/Supps- ALL-IN-ONE


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 6, 2013)

I got mine done...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

what can tonya get for setting a personal record in bikini?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what can tonya get for setting a personal record in bikini?



Pls post pls


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

she was looking sick in that thing earlier...jfc


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what can tonya get for setting a personal record in bikini?


This has to be worth some extras right here.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

let me know...and ill record it


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 6, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Im not practicing at all and I might do this GD thing in the nude.





KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> what can tonya get for setting a personal record in bikini?




Ill figure out something! for sure.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

she did 35
but hers were better than yals
thats her new record


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

i think


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

naked pushups wooohooo...ok just kinda - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 6, 2013)

lighting is fing terrible
i might make her do it again in sunlight


----------



## independent (Oct 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> lighting is fing terrible
> i might make her do it again in sunlight



With her top off please.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2013)

Here's my try.... EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge! - Anabolic Muscle Forums


----------



## s2h (Oct 6, 2013)

Video won't play....the prelim with your legs wide open was nifty...maybe Tanya could try that position...for extra reps and all...


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 6, 2013)

Plays fine for me. Not sure what the malfunction is.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 6, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> naked pushups wooohooo...ok just kinda - YouTube




Shoot me your addy have some Var with her name on it.

!!! bad ass chick.






heavyiron said:


> Here's my try....





heavyiron said:


> EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge! - Anabolic Muscle Forums





Nice 61, and good form! Incline?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 6, 2013)

I saw it no problem. Very sexy back. Delete the clothed version if you want to win


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Here's my try.... EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge! - Anabolic Muscle Forums



push up challenge - YouTube


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2013)

best vid posted^^^


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 7, 2013)

here you go fellas... check out dat ass.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2013)

set to private...make it unlisted


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 7, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> set to private...make it unlisted



thanks I think I fixed it


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 7, 2013)

i forgot to count...was looking at your booty


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> I saw it no problem. Very sexy back. Delete the clothed version if you want to win



^^^ that was angled at Heavy btw. ... but equally applies to Mrs KOS .... but mostly Heavy


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> here you go fellas... check out dat ass.



Wow bro. We should really pin each other with MTR before doing a double Dutch rudder some time... over someone cute like SheriV or KOS dressed in rubber


----------



## s2h (Oct 7, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Plays fine for me. Not sure what the malfunction is.



i got it too work..like the hands turned in technique..


----------



## s2h (Oct 7, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> here you go fellas... check out dat ass.



hmmm...not sure what to think...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 8, 2013)

Just a reminder Please follow the rules, from the video on Youtube, to reposting it on Forums - Anabolic Muscle Forums - Open Chat Section with the contest in it! In your Youtube videos  make sure its the full url Http://www.  so that it links, not only will you be following the rules, but helping to promote our well respected Vet heavyIron and his new forum, but as well as EliteBodyTuneup! 

*How to Enter:



Register on AnabolicMuscleForums.com - Applicants must have an Account here.
Subscribe to EliteBodyTuneup.com- Via Subscribe Form on Right of Screen
All Videos Must be Posted on YouTube, With a Link to EliteBodyTuneup.com & AnabolicMuscleForum.com
Entries must be reposted in the Official Contest Forum on AnabolicMuscleForums.com in the "Open Chat" Section - Found Here - EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge! - Anabolic Muscle Forums


Second Reminder!

PURCHASE PEPTIDES!! 

* 200.00 Store Credit will be a second place prize, that a hell of a lot of GHRP/GHRH - Cilais - T3- IGF What ever your research rats need to reproduce, or grow!! 

*



​Third Reminder

First Prize will be getting any stack from IML!! Check out the stacks here! IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Stacks & 5 Vials of your chocie any vials mix and match from Buy Anabolic Steroids | Buy Sustanon


And of course don't forget about the 30ml jug of Test Cyp and Adex from GAMMA LABS!! 


*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 8, 2013)

s2h said:


> hmmm...not sure what to think...



blue bikinis not your style?


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> blue bikinis not your style?



look good to me  lol


----------



## s2h (Oct 10, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> blue bikinis not your style?



Maybe a more French cut pinkish thing would be better...


----------



## s2h (Oct 12, 2013)

Still a few days left....there's a lot of joking on the board about guys being fat...not training...fibbing about running gear ....inappropriate activity with trannys etc etc...

I'm really starting to think its true...well maybe not the tranny part....I have seen 3 contest in AZ this year with huge prize packages and min required to play the game...and as per normal the same cats come with game...and the rest don't....

Somebody outside of the regular playas....man the fuck up...or woman the heck up...all you 195lbs 7%  bench 405 back when my clit didn't hurt and my diapers weren't dirty.....man up!!!

Its 60 seconds worth of push ups for 1000's in prizes...for God's sake...nobody is asking you to do something that could cause injury to your mass of anabolic studliness...

If not stop lieing about your soft no getting ass body and go to the gym for once...

WHO's GOT GAME???????


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 12, 2013)

Who are the top 3 as of today?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 12, 2013)

Goddamit s2h I couldn't have said it better - when it comes to anonymous free gear collection every one's jewing. 

These are stellar prizes with the opportunity for your own personal transformation! 

GET THE FUCK ON IT!!!!!!!


----------



## s2h (Oct 12, 2013)

heavyiron said:


> Who are the top 3 as of today?



OSL can correct me if I'm wrong...but I believe the 3 finalist will be announced after there is a mini "were those legit push ups" meeting..so with legitness(is that a word?) being considered....looks like your pretty safe in the Top 3...Tanya...SWFL and few others are in that range also...but nothing set in stone as of now...

So pretty much...I have no idea


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> Still a few days left....there's a lot of joking on the board about guys being fat...not training...fibbing about running gear ....inappropriate activity with trannys etc etc...
> 
> I'm really starting to think its true...well maybe not the tranny part....I have seen 3 contest in AZ this year with huge prize packages and min required to play the game...and as per normal the same cats come with game...and the rest don't....
> 
> ...


i say this kind of thing all the time...they get mad


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 12, 2013)

s2h said:


> OSL can correct me if I'm wrong...but I believe the 3 finalist will be announced after there is a mini "were those legit push ups" meeting..so with legitness(is that a word?) being considered....looks like your pretty safe in the Top 3...Tanya...SWFL and few others are in that range also...but nothing set in stone as of now...
> 
> So pretty much...I have no idea



Swfl in third...that bitch! I wanted that gamma lab product


----------



## Swfl (Oct 12, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Swfl in third...that bitch! I wanted that gamma lab product



Its mine dammit!!!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 12, 2013)

Will be going through Videos This weekend, Remember all rules must be followed for entry to count, videos must be reposted on Heavies Board, in the official section. Form will be considered with all entries.

My wife has been pretty ill last few days, and I actually fractured my tibia day before yesterday, been a little pre occupied, but wanted all to know, contest will be over October 18th, winner will be announced most likely the following day, You have until midnight October 18th to submit your videos if you haven't done so, or what to do another.

Great Prizes here guys, Meals/Training plans from EliteBodyTuneup, and S2H, A Lot of high Quality Supplements and stacks Courtesy of IML, 5 Vials of your choosing from AnabolicPharma-EU, 200.00 Purchase Peptides store credit, and 30ml Test C and 30ml Arimidex from Gamma Labs!

Lets get to work guys, s2h makes a point, always the same fellas playing, lets get some new faces in here, shit, half of you are geeked out on test, what is 60 second of pushups going to do to you? Move it!! 6 DAYS LEFT!


----------



## s2h (Oct 13, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Swfl in third...that bitch! I wanted that gamma lab product




Don't get the glute ahead of the cawk....I just tossed out a few names of known legit pushers...sorry I seem to have blocked your male erotic dancer tighties out of my mind.....I will re-oogle over them now


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 13, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge -...*


----------



## Ezskanken (Oct 13, 2013)

OSL knows his stuff guys.  He's been helping me with a few things I lack any kind of knowledge on, and his knowledge is showing by results.  Down about 10lbs, but I'm almost postive it was all body fat.  Can't wait to see what this long road ahead produces.  Whoever wins, won't be dissapointed...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 14, 2013)

Ezskanken said:


> OSL knows his stuff guys.  He's been helping me with a few things I lack any kind of knowledge on, and his knowledge is showing by results.  Down about 10lbs, but I'm almost postive it was all body fat.  Can't wait to see what this long road ahead produces.  Whoever wins, won't be dissapointed...





Thank you,

Its been awesome working with you!


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 14, 2013)

*The Winner Could win any of these as one of the prizes!!*

*ANABOLIC STACKS*

*ANDRO MASS STACK (7 bottles)*







*Complete stack:*
EPI-Andro Rx? - 2 bottles
1-Andro Rx? - 2 bottles
4-Andro Rx? - 2 bottles
E-Control Rx 2.0? - 1 bottle 


 Andro Complete Stack $249.00 (Save 10%!)  






*EPI-TREN Rx? STACK*

 EPI-Tren Rx Complete Stack $199.00 (Save 10%!)  

*Complete stack:*
EPI-Tren Rx - 1 Bottle
4-Andro Rx - 1 Bottle
Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx - 1 bottle 








*DECA-DROL MAX? STACK*

 Deca-Drol Max Complete Stack $156.00 (Save 10%!)  


*Complete stack:*
Deca-Drol Max? - 1 Bottle
4-Andro Rx? - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx? - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx? - 1 bottle 







*HALO EXTREME? STACK*


 Halo Extreme Complete Stack $194.00 (Save 10%!) 

*Complete stack:*
Halo Extreme? - 1 Bottle
4-Andro Rx? - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx? - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx? - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx? - 1 bottle







*POST CYCLE THERAPY STACK (PCT)*


 PCT Complete Stack $169.00 (Save 10%!)  




*Complete stack:*
Osta Rx? - 1 Bottle
E-Control Rx 2.0? - 1 bottle
Ultra Male Rx? - 1 bottle 







*M-STEN Rx? STACK*

 M-Sten Rx Complete Stack $194.00 (Save 10%!)   




*Complete stack:*
M-STEN Rx - 1 Bottle
4-Andro Rx - 1 Bottle
Ultra Male Rx - 1 bottle
Advanced Cycle Support Rx - 1 bottle
E-Control Rx - 1 bottle


----------



## s2h (Oct 16, 2013)

I ran something similar to the M-Sten stack...minus the Ultra Male and E-Control due to being on TRT...and it was a very productive run...just 4 weeks but  I def added some quality....

3 days left in this contest.,..do some dam push ups...


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

Possible surprises coming with this contest stay tuned, and look for a possible second thread to kick some ass in. If not, 3 days fellas, *carnival voice* Do some pushups, win a prize!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 16, 2013)

*congratulation for winner!*


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2013)

if anyone can beat my 69-71 push ups I will rep the hell out of them for one week... bring it new fellas.

and you dont have to wear bikinis...


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *congratulation for winner!*




preemptive strike!


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 16, 2013)

Is there a handicap for seniors lol? Like, spot me 50?


----------



## s2h (Oct 16, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Is there a handicap for seniors lol? Like, spot me 50?



If you have grey hair and can't get it up at least 4 days a week.....you get 15 free push ups...please verify the erection function issues with DJ...


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 16, 2013)

s2h said:


> If you have grey hair and can't get it up at least 4 days a week.....you get 15 free push ups...please verify the erection function issues with DJ...



Lol, damn, always a catch, but if it weren't for that PT 141 I'd probably qualify.


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Oct 16, 2013)

1HungLo said:


> Lol, damn, always a catch, but if it weren't for that PT 141 I'd probably qualify.



Your 'hunglo' you got this brother! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2013)

s2h said:


> If you have grey hair and can't get it up at least 4 days a week.....you get 15 free push ups...please verify the erection function issues with DJ...



my PM box is ready...


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> my PM box is ready...



Lol, I'll see if I can get some limp pics headed you way.


----------



## 1HungLo (Oct 16, 2013)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> Your 'hunglo' you got this brother!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2



Lol, see that's the problem, too much weight in the crotch area makes it difficult to push myself back up.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *congratulation for winner!*



Where is WPs entry? Did I miss it???


----------



## Swfl (Oct 16, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> my PM box is ready...



Pm sent this will put me up to 61 im back in this mofo. Woohoo gray hair!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2013)

going for 90... lol i honestly have no clue what I can do but I am a push up machine.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> going for 90... lol i honestly have no clue what I can do but I am a push up machine.



Off your knees please


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Off your knees please



big chest short arms lil buddy  same reason why my bench is well over 405 and only weight 210.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)

*EliteBodyTuneup & AnabolicMuscleForums - 1 Minute Member Activity Challenge -...*



jay_steel said:


> big chest short arms lil buddy  same reason why my bench is well over 405 and only weight 210.



Wide chest long arms benching 200lbs


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2013)

Its more challenging then it sounds. The last ten seconds where a challenge to stay on pace.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Wide chest long arms benching 200lbs



God created me with one thing on his mind... This guy will do allot of push-ups lol.


----------



## s2h (Oct 16, 2013)

theCaptn' said:


> Where is WPs entry? Did I miss it???



WP is already crowned a unknown winner....no 2nd and 3rd for WP...just one winner...


----------



## s2h (Oct 16, 2013)

jay_steel said:


> God created me with one thing on his mind... This guy will do allot of push-ups lol.



God created me for a lot of things..1/2 push ups is my God given talent..


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2013)

s2h said:


> God created me for a lot of things..1/2 push ups is my God given talent..



God created me to fuck. That's about it


----------

